# Bass Fishing tips and tricks for beginners on up.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9EF9797872F08F35&feature=view_all


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

*Feedback wanted by WillCFish.*

Let me know if you were able to try any of my Tips. 
WillCFish:thumbup:


----------

